# Custom made folders



## science (Nov 28, 2008)

I was bored and started looking at custom folders for Macs, and stumbled across this guy's site. Clicky

I liked his designs, but they didn't really fit my needs, so I downloaded a template of his and started to make my own. I thought I would show them off and see what you think, mostly cause I am bored. The folders are all for specific folders (except the spray paint ones, I made those as random ones for my GF), eg TV shows, documents, Rosetta Stone French, etc.











Let me know what you think


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 28, 2008)

THAT IS SO COOL!!!!

How do we use these?


EDIT: do they work for windows?


----------



## science (Nov 28, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> THAT IS SO COOL!!!!
> 
> How do we use these?



Well, are you on a Mac? If you want I can upload the ones you want to use. Let me know if you are Mac or Windows


----------



## War (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, that's really cool man. A nice way of organizing your things. Too bad there's no Windows equivalent :\


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 28, 2008)

so its for macs?
spongebob


----------



## science (Nov 28, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Wow, that's really cool man. A nice way of organizing your things. Too bad there's no Windows equivalent :\
> 
> Well, these can work on Windows, but I'm not sure how to do it. I can give good instructions for Mac, but Windows people are going to have to find out their self
> 
> ...


----------



## science (Nov 28, 2008)

Two more I made for my NDS roms and GBA roms


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 28, 2008)

C'mon Windows users... never used desktop.ini before?  Example: My Documents, My Pictures, etc etc
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc...85).aspx#create

The only thing is, you have to "attrib +s" the folder you want to assign an icon to.


----------



## War (Nov 28, 2008)

Way too complicated for inept users like me D:


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 28, 2008)

You can do it War! I believe in you!


----------



## War (Nov 28, 2008)

Hm... looks easy enough....

Science, can you upload your custom folders + the png to make your own?


----------



## science (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is the files, I uploaded them both in PSD and PNG format, but if you want to make your own, using the PSD is the way to go. If you can't figure out how to do it, I can post a short tutorial for whoever wants it


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JAJO2AZP


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> You can do it War! I believe in you!



I don't understand how do you do step 1
Mind teaching ?

And Science, how do I change my .nds icons to the icons like yours ?
I'm on Windows XP


----------



## Myke (Dec 1, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> C'mon Windows users... never used desktop.ini before?  Example: My Documents, My Pictures, etc etc
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc...85).aspx#create
> 
> The only thing is, you have to "attrib +s" the folder you want to assign an icon to.




thanks for the link! that was really interesting. You learn something new every day. I have always seen the desktop.ini file placed in some of my folders, but I never bothered to actually open it and see what it did. thanks =).

and science,  those icons are dope. good job =).
*edit*
woah I just noticed the banksy Balloon girl piece you used as the third folder on the list. I tattooed that piece on a girl a few months ago lol.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

A very sexy folder!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2008)

DUDE... ill have to look into this when im not swamped by school work... 

I love "the Office" folder.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 1, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> I don't understand how do you do step 1
> Mind teaching ?
> 
> And Science, how do I change my .nds icons to the icons like yours ?
> I'm on Windows XP


Hey tuno123.  Sorry, it wasn't that great of a tutorial, I was really just jumping a ton of stuff, etc etc, my bad.

You'll have to navigate to the folder you want to change in a DOS window.
To open a DOS box:[*]Click *Start*[*]Click *Run...*[*]Type in "cmd" (without the quotes) and press *Enter*From here, you will have to navigate to the folder you want to change.  Actually, to the parent folder.

In my example, I used C:\Test\Warcueid.  I am assuming that you have already created a folder using windows.[*]type "cd\" (without the quotes) and press *Enter*[*]type "cd test" (without the quotes) and press *Enter*:  We are now in the parent directory for Warcueid[*]type "attrib +s warcueid" (without the quotes) and press *Enter*Those are pretty much the steps that I skipped in my image.

Shortcuts & Extras:
You can "cd" (change directory) to a folder in one line/step.  For this to work, you will need to be on the drive letter already (i.e. C:\).  You can always change letters by "cd c:" or "cd :"
_Examples:_
cd \test


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

because that is a little too troublesome for newbies I'll be writing a tool that will automate the process.
Once I find a dl link for the shell library 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't find it.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

I used another method to change the folder icons by right-clicking>properties>customize>change icon

I still don't know how to change an icon for a .nds file does it have to be done with your method from your previous post or it uses a completely different method ?


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2008)

The Simpsons .ico work well on my Vista PC.






Are there any others for other shows?

Also, can I make the folder name invisible?

EDIT: I use http://www.convertico.com/ to convert PNG files to ICO


----------



## science (Dec 1, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> The Simpsons .ico work well on my Vista PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can upload you some I didn't make, and the guy in the first post didn't make, I got them off _*snip_. They are in the same style as The Simpsons one though. I'm just saying this because I can't take the credit. They'll be up in a sec


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 1, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> I used another method to change the folder icons by right-clicking>properties>customize>change icon


This is okay for "Thumbnail" view only, I believe.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

actually it works for all the views except when in thumbnail view, if there are any images in the folder it will show thumbnails of the images instead of the custom folder icon


----------



## science (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are the folders, Jax

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LL52OGWN


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Here are the folders, Jax
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LL52OGWN



Thanks a lot!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 1, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> actually it works for all the views except when in thumbnail view, if there are any images in the folder it will show thumbnails of the images instead of the custom folder icon


Oh, my bad. I was reading the middle option, and not the bottom!


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

What about the .nds files ?
How do I change the icons ?
I can't use the same method for files


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 1, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> What about the .nds files ?
> How do I change the icons ?
> I can't use the same method for files


Oh that. Yeah, that's a different method.

Open *Control Panel*
Open *Folder Options*
Click on the *File Types* tab

You'll probably have to add .nds so click on the "new" button.

Type in NDS and click OK.

Scroll down to find NDS and highlight it by clicking on it
Click on the *Advanced* button
Click on the *Change Icon...* button
Choose and icon and then click OK
Click OK again to close that window
Click Close to close the Folder Options window

PS: Nice find on the right-clicking>properties>customize>change icon.  MUCH easier.  That also creates a desktop.ini for you.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

It worked, THANKS BiscuitBee you've been great help


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 1, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> It worked, THANKS BiscuitBee you've been great help


Thank you, too, Tyuno!  Now I don't have to jump through hoops (metaphorically speaking, of course) to change a folder icon in Windows XP


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

No prob
This is the first time I helped someone on GBAtemp..... (I think)


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 1, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> No prob
> This is the first time I helped someone on GBAtemp..... (I think)


I find that hard to believe... look at your signature, that's help


----------



## Shelleeson (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for the tips everyone
i now have some pics to get done for other things that had the .ico missing


----------

